
Announcing TensorFlow 2.0 Beta - ghop02
https://medium.com/tensorflow/announcing-tensorflow-2-0-beta-abb24bbfbe3d
======
atombender
Also:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20125354](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20125354).

